# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ördün'de Rania isyan!

## bozok

*ürdün’de Rania isyan!*

 

*36 aşiret lideri Kraliçe Rania’yı yolsuzlukla suçlayan ve “Siyasetten elini çek” çağrısı yaptı*

*VATAN DIş HABERLER* 

Kraliyet ailesini eleştirmenin 3 yıl hapis cezasıyla cezalandırıldığı ürdün’de, nüfusun hemen hemen yarısını temsil eden 36 aşiret lideri Kraliçe Rania’yı yolsuzlukla suçlayan ve “Siyasetten elini çek” çağrısı yapan bir bildiri yayınladı.

Tunus ve Mısır’daki isyanlardan güç alan ürdünlü aşiret liderleri dün ülke tarihinde daha önce karşılaşılmamış bir bildiri yayınladılar. ürdün nüfusunun yüzde 40’ını temsil eden 36 önemli aşiret lideri tarafından yayınlanan açık mektupta Kraliçe Rania yolsuzlukla suçlandı. Filistin asıllı Kraliçe’nin akrabaları olan Yassin ailesine devlet arazilerinin bedava verildiği iddia edilerek, “O topraklar ürdünlülere aittir, kimseye peşkeş çekilemez” denildi. Mısır’dakine benzer isyan eylemleri sonrasında Kral Abdullah’ın hükümeti görevden alarak yeni bir başbakan atadığı ülkede Kraliyet Sarayı’nın, kendilerine uzun süredir, “Kraliçe hakkında söylediklerinize dikkat edin” şeklinde baskı yaptığını söyleyen aşiret liderlerinin sert bildirisinde şu ifadeler yer aldı: 

*Tunuslu Leyla gibi*

ürdün bir otorite krizi yaşamaktadır. Yönetim kadrosuna yakın işadamları büyük bir yolsuzluk içindedir ve ülkenin çıkarlarının aleyhinde siyaset izlenmesine neden olmaktadırlar. ülkenin kaynaklarını ve kamuyu sömüren kişiler kim olurlarsa olsunlar yargı önüne çıkarılmalıdır. 

Eğer bu durum böyle devam ederse, ürdün’de de Mısır ve Tunus’takine benzer bir isyan hareketinin başlaması kaçınılmazdır. Kraliçe, hiçbir anayasal yetkiye sahip olmamasına rağmen siyasete müdahale etmektedir. Kendi çıkarlarını ürdünlülerin ve Haşimiler’in üzerinde görerek kendisine bir güç yaratmaya çalışmaktadır. Tunus’tan sürülen devlet Başkanı Zeynel Abidin Bin Ali’nin eşi Leyla gibi davranmaktadır. Filistin asıllı Kraliçe, 2005 ile 2010 yılları arasında 78 bin Filistinli’nin ürdün vatandaşı olmasını sağlamıştır. 

ürdün’deki Rum Vadisi’ndeki görkemli bir törenle 40’ıncı yaşgününü kutlayan Kraliçe Rania, bu kutlama nedeniyle ilk kez yüksek sesle eleştirilmişti. Dün yayınlanan bildiri, aşiret liderlerinin “kendilerinden görmedikleri” Filistinli kraliçeye karşı ilk ciddi isyan hareketi oldu. 

WikiLeaks belgelerinde Kraliçe Rania’nın ülke yönetiminde sanılanın aksine çok etkin olduğu, Kral Abdullah ile birlikte çıkarılacak yasalardan bakanların belirlenmesine kadar birçok konuda ortak çalıştığı anlatılmıştı. Kraliçe aleyhinde yürütülen kampanyalarda ürdünlü milliyetçiler Kral’a, “O’nu ve oğlu Hüseyin’i başından at sana iki kadın verelim” diye çağrıda bulunuyor.

*‘Soyumuzu bozuyor!’* 



Filistin asıllı Kraliçe’nin ürdün Kraliyeti’nin “soyunu bozduğunu” düşünen aşırı milliyetçiler Rania’ya derin bir nefret duyuyor. En büyük korkuları Abdullah’ın ardından Filistin kanı taşıyan oğlu Hüseyin’in kral olması. 2009 Temmuz’unda ürdünlü milliyetçilerin takımı olarak bilinen Faisali ile Filistin asıllı ürdünlüler’in takımı Wahdat arasında oynanan futbol maçında Kraliçe’ye ağır hakaretler içeren tezahüratların yapılmasının ardından maç tatil edilmişti. 

09.02.2011 22:28 / *VATAN*

----------

